# Where do you see yourself in 5 years?



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

I see myself in 5 years as a very lonely virgin with no social life sponging off my parents. Basically, no different to what I am know, except I'll stumble out of my 3rd year at uni with a **** grade and I'll struggle to find a job. 

What about you guys? Are you positive or a negative asswipe such as myself?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I sort of switch between two extremes: the super-aspirational or the super pessimistic worst-case-scenario.

My worst-case-scenario is I'm dead, that I committed suicide. Which is a much worse thought than the idea I might be unemployed and still living with my parents.
But I like to think that in five years' time I might have graduated uni, have a masters degree, have a job I like, be saving up for a house deposit, be living with a partner and - ideally, unrealistically - be engaged or married. That's the best-case-scenario dream life that motivates me to keep going, however head-in-the-clouds it is. Of course I'm terrified none of that will happen, and I'll be unemployed and living with my parents still. But like I said, that's still better than my real worst-case-scenario.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Probably on SAS celebrating the fifth year anniversary of this thread.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be both a cougar and a golddigger. That's what your 30s are for obviously


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

In the ground.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Working some minimum wage job surrounded by people I can't relate to. Probably won't care by that point


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hopefully with either a job I like or at least an idea of what career wise I want to do.
And maybe with a few more dreams, and that's it.


----------



## VeryStrangeMan (Dec 24, 2013)

In some ditch most likely.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Ideally: In a house, with a kid or two and a full time job at a proper pet store. Engaged or married.
"Realistically": Exactly where I am now, minimum part time job, no kids, living in a 5 room apartment (probably not this one). Possibly engaged, but wouldn't bet on it.
Pessimistically: Single again, living with my parents, maybe lost my job, no kids. No hopes for the future, possibly often suicidal again.
I have most belief in the pessimistic and "realistic" version. Mostly in the "realistic" reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um? Most likely not alive but you never know.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Dead.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

I honestly have no idea. Maybe in hell.


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

doing the same thing (nothing) or dead.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Where do I see myself in five years time?

Well, I'll be a 35 year old, dateless, girlfriendless virgin, who still struggles to get so much as a meaningful conversation with a member of the opposite sex.

:hide

I'll still be snubbed and insulted if I still decide to go out with groups of people, in an ongoing attempt to show that I am making effort - but it still doesn't work. I highly doubt I'll still be making any effort in five years time though&#8230; I completely wasted half my twenties trying and failing. I won't be doing the same as my thirties progresses.

I'll still be living at home with the parents because regardless of effort, I'll still be scraping by on a salary that pays barely more than legal minimum. Infact, I suspect I will be on minimum wage by the back end of 2020.

I suspect I'll have more medical conditions to face. I seem to gain one or two lifelong ones every decade.

The same old story really. Nothing has changed in my life since I was 16 - so I don't see how there's going to be a massive turn around during the second half of this decade. I know other people seem to 'materialise' things to change their lives. I've never had that 'spark' or luck sadly. My feet seem to be concreted in position at a place that all my peers left behind some 12/14 years ago&#8230;

Any positives? I'm _hoping_ to become a stronger individual, accept who I am and start giving back some of the many years of insults and condescending remarks I've endured.

I hope someone bookmarks this thread... I'd be interested to come back to this in five years time. I'll say here and now that I'll will eat my own shoes if I manage to change _anything_ from my first prediction.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Whatev said:


> Probably on SAS celebrating the fifth year anniversary of this thread.


Yup.

I've been on SAS for longer than five years. Wow, I'm old.


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

I always tend to bow into the negative side of almost anything, this is due to the philosophy that is consistently making my blood boil, and yet I apparently like it. So I would say I will probably be trying to hold on tight and not becoming a lost-in-himself-lunatic and I also hope not to get any real physical illness, for my mind is already really ununderstandable, not to say sick. 

If it were possibly positive, I might say that I would be in a medium job enough to buy bread, vegetables, water and books, so I would be able to read the hell out of any paper that would come on front of me, from Egyptian Mythology to German Idealism. Thus I would be again perfectly avoiding social atmosphere and would not think of it at any given time, provided there is a good novel or criticism on front of me.

And, yes, I hope not to be dead. That would be saltless.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Attending AA meetings.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Dead


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

More of the same. Alternating between loneliness & depression and STILL looking for a better job. 
I'll be living in the same ****ty apartment with no friends because by then my current ones will have given up on me. 

Depressing... but part of me is determined not to let that happen. I don't know how I'll stop it but I'll keep trying.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

I think dead, I'm not sure how much I can continue like this.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

Working a job and living life happily, hopefully. :yay


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

On My path.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Somewhere else. If I can't get to somewhere else I probably won't be at all in five years.


----------



## harletta (Nov 4, 2012)

Christ, I'll be nearly 30 then .. god help me


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hopefully healthy and done with school, working a full time job I like. Living a happy life.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know. I have some optimistic fantasies and pessimistic, possible truths, but the bleaker answer is I have no idea. I'm well into adulthood and I have not a goddamn idea. It's frustrating, then numbing. Frustrating, then numbing.

29 is a weird age. Your young, but your not.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Considering that I've been in the _exact same place_ I'm in right now for the past 39 years (living in my childhood bedroom, dependent on my parents, at home almost 24/7, never a job, never a relationship, no "social life" or friends since high school--in fact, I had more going on when I was a little kid, at least I had friends :/ ), I don't envision it changing whatsoever (except for the worse--I've developed some medical conditions that resist all treatments) in the next five.

Unless my parents die or I die. Hopefully the latter, if one of those has to happen.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Possibly dead or very lonely and living as a recluse.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> Considering that I've been in the _exact same place_ I'm in right now for the past 39 years (living in my childhood bedroom, dependent on my parents, at home almost 24/7, never a job, never a relationship, no "social life" or friends since high school--in fact, I had more going on when I was a little kid, at least I had friends :/ ), I don't envision it changing whatsoever (except for the worse--I've developed some medical conditions that resist all treatments) in the next five.
> 
> Unless my parents die or I die. Hopefully the latter, if one of those has to happen.


I know it's quite a personal question, but how has your happiness changed during adulthood?


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Probably in the other world


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Hopefully done with College and working a good job and helping my family out with money. 
Hopefully my anxiety decreases by then.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

It'll probably be me and a few birds by choice. I'm utterly, completely sick of people and stopped socializing offline outside of what's required of me.

It's not that I don't want friends or that I'm not getting better... but I can't find company that isn't acquaintanceship and meets my standards. If I could find someone who just wanted to hang out, listen to music, chat about life, cook some food, play some games, and relax, I'd be their friend in an instant regardless of race, orientation, religion, popularity, etc. I don't meet these people, even online they're incredibly rare.

Everyone seems to *want something*. Friendship is a way to scratch an itch that isn't even the desire for connection. It's like people have no idea how to create, only how to take.

When I hang out with people I try to make them laugh, or I talk to my instructor because I know he hates standing up there in front of class with everyone zoning out, or I try to help a group in a game get some stuff done.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Five years from now hopefully I'll have two full time jobs making around 40k+ a year then additional money from online trading, risky endeavor. Hopefully I'll have enough money to put a down payment on a house/condo, maybe rent out the spare room. Car will be paid off, my medical bills, my moms, my brothers. Also since I've regained my ability to breathe through my nose finally by then, I'll have enough oxygen/energy to get back into shape and work nonstop until I die. Also my life insurance should be good by then hopefully and in the event I do die, my bro won't have to worry. Sure I'm a late bloomer, but my life was **** and I've been dealt a mediocre hand, I just have to exchange afew more cards then play my hand against fate, see what happens. I pray my mom is in good health/spirits five years from now, I can't give into despair again. I'm better than that. There's still some potential I can find a happier life my own way, so I still think it's worth being curious enough to find out. So what if society deems me a damn loser, both my divorced parents grew up on poor farms in other countries, get off my back haters.


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

In 5 years, I will be in a much better position in life than I am in right now.


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

In 5 years i'd still be crying over my **** ups. I don't expect a whole lot to change.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll be Brian without the social life.


----------



## HopingforMiracle (Jan 30, 2016)

it even scares me to think about the future looking at the way my life is now currently. Just hope my GAD , SA gets almost cured and i start leading a normal life with a good job and not depressed or lonely


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i really dont think ill be alive in 5 years. scares the f outta me. im living for right now and i dont have a future. i feel bad for my daughters. they aint going to have nobody when im gone.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Right now I feel okay about life, but bad about my disorders which distort my thinking. Realistically though, learning things the hard way. There is always something about the present moment you can't figure out. Life is a lesson you didn't know was coming. :lol I see myself appreciating my youth. I'm getting an impending sense of, I must enjoy my 20s more right now


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm quite sure I'll be dead. If I'm still alive in five years and nothing has changed for better or worse then I'd be better off dead anyway.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I can't predict what curveballs life will throw at me, but I *do* hope that I'm in a better place, with a good job and a healthier state of wellbeing. A serious relationship with someone on the same wavelength would be nice too, lol.

Overall, I hope that whatever life experiences come my way, shape my personal character all for the better. Teach me wisdom etc etc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably still slaving away as usual.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

got master degree/going to grad school, making decent money, play video games on weekends


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

SilentRobot said:


> I see myself in 5 years as a very lonely virgin with no social life sponging off my parents. Basically, no different to what I am know, except I'll stumble out of my 3rd year at uni with a **** grade and I'll struggle to find a job.
> 
> What about you guys? Are you positive or a negative asswipe such as myself?


In five years I'll be 40. I hope I'll be able to celebrate my 40th with friends.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I see myself being older. That's it.

right now my future is so uncertain that predicting what could happen in a month is scary. just gotta go with the flow.


----------



## Lostinlife111 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm really pessimistic so the best I can say at least get a form of job in some way related to what I went to college for to pay off my loans, and start going back to school for something I like.


----------



## King Yoku (Apr 5, 2016)

Dead and in the ground, hopefully.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

odetoanoddity said:


> I can't predict what curveballs life will throw at me, but I *do* hope that I'm in a better place, with a good job and a healthier state of wellbeing. A serious relationship with someone on the same wavelength would be nice too, lol.
> 
> Overall, I hope that whatever life experiences come my way, shape my personal character all for the better. Teach me wisdom etc etc
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great outlook!


----------



## DJ Skeletonz (May 30, 2016)

Hopefully married and an investment banker


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

god knows the way its going in a ditch somwhere


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll have an apartment, a new relationship, still be selling my books, and probably be working part-time as a counsellor or something similar.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Homeless, a wreck with alot of cats, a stay-at-home wreck, or dead.


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

In the same position I am now: riddled with insurmountable anxiety, friendless, and hating being alive.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

In the same spot I am now. Five years ago, I had hope that I might change, didn't happen much.


----------



## DespairSenpai (Jan 19, 2016)

sitting alone playing my video games like usual, but with my own place to live and a better paying job. (still no gf)


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Old thread but i'll indulge.

If i'm still alive, I'll probably be in the same spot.

I don't imagine myself ever fully adapting to societal expectations and getting a "real job" that pays 100k a year or better. 

I don't imagine myself ever having friends.

Life sucks and I hate myself for having been brought into existence.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

scattered ashes


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

In my hearse preferably deceased.


----------

